
Doctor on IBM's Watson: “This product is a piece of shit” - UnhelpfulYoda
https://www.thedailybeast.com/ibm-watson-supercomputer-suggested-unsafe-and-incorrect-cancer-treatments
======
UnhelpfulYoda
Color me surprised. IT folks rolling their eyes, as now even doctors, the
computer illiterati of the modern world, have come to the same conclusions...
IBM's Watson is vapor-ware.

------
infocollector
Google "watson layoffs ibm" \- IBM has been laying off employees for quite
some time now. Is there a correlation?

------
hsienmaneja
Maybe TheMedNet will do better.

